
Ask HN: What are the pros/cons of deleting Facebook if you a developer? - vuyani
Hi guys, recently just read this shocking article(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;veekaybee.github.io&#x2F;facebook-is-collecting-this&#x2F;) on how facebook uses your private data. I&#x27;ve taken the decision to delete my facebook account.<p>But before I do, I just wanted to find out if theres any real disadvantages to this action as Im an app developer?
======
niksmac
There are no cons of deleting a facebook account, IMHO you can keep your
private life private. Concerned people are not using Facebook for the privacy
reasons.

I quit Facebook almost 3 years ago, and a am actively deleting any personal
information from the internet the day I got learned about the importance of
privacy.

Myself, I am a developer and entrepreneur I face Zero cons in deleting my own
Facebook account. For the development reasons you can keep a dummy/fake
account to manage the page/apps you work. I am managing it with the help of my
friend.

------
doubleorseven
I've deleted mine 5 years ago and im using a fake acount to do stuff if
needed, so i don't see how it can effect from a developer perspective. From
the human point of view, I usually hear about stuff two days after my friends
and sometimes miss a joke, that it.

In a few weeks you will probably find yourself more reading than refreshing
and that is a good thing for a developer

------
wirddin
By the time I had decided not to use Facebook (around 2 years ago) I had
already signed up at a lot of places using Facebook. I could have gone to each
and every product and set a password there but I thought "why not just keep it
there, remove everything and use it as it is". So I have been using Facebook
since then only for the sign ins.

Apart from that, I don't have Facebook's app. I have killed my habit of
randomly opening facebook.com. So I'm good. I just use it for Logins even on
the apps I have made.

More pros than cons. Also, I think it's a better idea to create a fake profile
just for the apps & make one of your active friends an admin so that even if
you lose the account, the other person holds it.

As a developer, you need a Facebook account even if your product doesn't use
Facebook's data. For example : Facebook ads.

------
moshiasri
There are no cons of deleting a facebook account.

i just stopped logging in about a year ago. because deleting an account would
mean that i might loose some friends or contact. plus it would be just to
extreme for a measure.

Not logging in is easy because now i have an option available when ever u
need.And i don't get distracted as well

------
herbst
None. Why would there be any? You can later create a dummy account for
advertisments, thats what i did at least because facebook ads were really
helpful for a while (hint they arent that much anymore anyway)

------
sus_007
I assume you're not being able to focus on your job because of Facebook.I
believe the problem isn't the Facebook. I mean there are lots of other media
resources online that'll distract you forever. It's on you whether you have
everything under control. Use Facebook and maintain moderate connectivity
among your friends. Whether you're a developer or not, it doesn't matter,
interaction with others is still important.

